# Ever heard of Catfish Lighting?



## humper (Jan 26, 2007)

I was looking around for a less expensive 36" light and found one from catfish lighting. I was wondering if anyone had experience with their product. Heres a link clicky


----------



## jamesB (Aug 31, 2006)

I have never heard of Catfish lighting; however, the 24, 36, 48 inch lights all look a lot like my 24 inch coralife fixture. The price looks good and they even have a selection of bulbs to choose from.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

From what some people are saying they are some other companies fixtures just renamed as CL fixtures. It was one of those people really don't like well.

Whether this is true or not, I cannot say. Just relaying what I've heard.


----------



## humper (Jan 26, 2007)

Hmmm...anyone else heard about them or have any experience with them? Thanks


----------



## crataegus (Nov 16, 2006)

I bought one of the 65W 50/50 fixtures. So far, it's doing its job well. The only complaint I've had about it was that I had to buy a new size 1 phillip's head screw driver since my current size 1 wouldn't fit in the recesses. (They're shipped with protective paper on the plexiglas. You have to take the plexiglas out to remove the paper...)

It looks like the guy who owns these takes generic aquatic lighting parts and bulbs and puts together fixtures. I have absolutely no problem with that, myself.


----------



## humper (Jan 26, 2007)

Great thanks...I will probably end up getting some unless I hear otherwise.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

By the way you can get them cheaper off eBay. Just search for the size you need. Like in my case a 36", just type in 36 in the search box in the Aquarium Lighting section.

Someone on there has to be a wholesaler for CL, or CL themselves. A lot of their fixtures go for 1/2 the listed price and free shipping. I have bids on a few right now.

Here's a link to the seller. He has a lot of them available as Buy It Now or bidding.


----------



## humper (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks for the link but that sellers buy it now is actually more expensive and you dont get to pick your bulb. I appreciate your help


----------

